# Army Ranger Raises Neighborhood Alarms



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Yeah... we've all done this... but using a rubber duck is a bit much lol.....*

*Army Ranger raises neighborhood alarms*

	var isoPubDate = 'May 19, 2007'javascript:NewWindow(500,550,'/apps/pbcs.dll/personalia?ID=24',0)
By Raja Abdulrahim


Times Herald-Record 
May 19, 2007 
Blooming Grove — Calls began coming in to Blooming Grove and state police in Monroe around 2:30 p.m. Wednesday about a man in fatigues running on Goshen Road with a backpack and rifle.
A school bus driver who saw him screamed: "Oh my God, there's a guy with a gun!"
A Washingtonville mother of two saw him too: "I see this guy in Army fatigues doing this — I don't want to say dance — he was just walking funny, hopping on one foot and then the other. And I said, 'What the hell?'"
It turns out the Goshen man in his 20s, whom police didn't identify, is on leave from the Army Rangers and was training for his physical fitness test. The "rifle" was made of rubber.
The test requires trainees to do at least 49 push-ups and six chin-ups, pass a combat water survival test and perform night and day land navigation tests, according to military.com.
"However," the Web site reads, "the most important pre-training exercise to do prior to Ranger school is walking fast in your boots with 50 pounds of weight on your back."
The man was wearing a backpack with what state police Sgt. Ron Jakubczyk estimated was at least 60 pounds of weights.
Before starting his crosstown jog, the man called Goshen town police and told them what he would be doing, Jakubczyk said. But once he crossed into Blooming Grove, the calls started coming in and police had no answers for frightened residents.
The Washingtonville mother, who did not want to be identified, watched him from her car. When he got near, she fled.
"I want to know who's running around my neighborhood dressed in Army fatigues," she said. "If he was playing a game, he was the only one playing."
The man was not charged with anything because police said no crime was committed.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonder where he got the rubber duck from. 

"Be ver-wee ver-wee kweye-it, I'm hunting wabbits........." :huh?:


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I spraypainted my rubber duck orange for exactly this reason.


----------

